# Trump wastes no time on Obamacare dismantling



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He just signed the first executive order to repeal parts of Obamacare live on Fox News. Many more to come.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This is good, I think there is more to come.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How is that possible if it is a law?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> How is that possible if it is a law?


Good question. Isn't part of it a tax?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't really care,Obummer care is going out the window!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no idea as to what the EO does to ACA, but I do know that the court had found the ACA violates federal law by taking money from citizens/a tax of sort that was not passed into law by Congress. All funding of it is illegal.
On another note, the Whitehouse website "Climate Change" information was taken down right at noon today.

All References to ?Climate Change? Deleted From White House Website at Noon Today | Climate Depot


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We were told it's not a tax only to have the Supreme Court rule that it is. It originated in the Senate but taxes must by law originate in the house. The fix was in on this from the start.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Getting busy for sure.


> Meanwhile, Trump's Chief of Staff, Reince Priebus, has also sent a memo to all federal agencies to initiate an immediate freeze on all new regulations.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Remember, the Obamanation used several EO's to "alter" the implementation of the ACA. Totally illegal, but like that would stop him. I think what Trump did was wipe all of those alterations out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> How is that possible if it is a law?


There were enhancements done by O'thigger with executive orders that were unlawful to start with but no one said a thing.

Those are what are going first.

Congress will repeal all the lawful parts in order.

Good riddance to O'thigger care and him.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> How is that possible if it is a law?


From the sounds of it, Trump's XO on obamacare was mostly symbolic. They are not giving specifics on what was in it. But his Chief of Staff sent out a memo to every Executive department to put in place a hiring freeze effective immediately.

I am a Constitutional Conservative so Trump was not my guy, even though I finally did end up voting for him in the general. That being said, I do expect some things from him in the first 6 months or so that will make me extremely happy. After that, his populism will likely make him less desireable to me. We will see...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Inor said:


> From the sounds of it, Trump's XO on obamacare was mostly symbolic. They are not giving specifics on what was in it. But his Chief of Staff sent out a memo to every Executive department to put in place a hiring freeze effective immediately.
> 
> I am a Constitutional Conservative so Trump was not my guy, even though I finally did end up voting for him in the general. That being said, I do expect some things from him in the first 6 months or so that will make me extremely happy. After that, his populism will likely make him less desireable to me. We will see...


in the old days to show dominance on a change in power there would be executions - throats cut in public and the blood allowed to flow freely ....

much more civilized today - but a throat cutting is still needed to show some parties what they can expect ....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

In less than 1 year, every trace of Obama will have been erased..... His legacy over 8 years will show as it never existed.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Another question is,will the tax payers get there "fine" back?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> In less than 1 year, every trace of Obama will have been erased..... His legacy over 8 years will show as it never existed.


Almost, but the racial division, commie SCOTUS justices and 4,000+ deaths in Chicago during his term will still be left.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> In less than 1 year, every trace of Obama will have been erased..... His legacy over 8 years will show as it never existed.


We can only pray that happens. I fear much of what has been done cannot be undone


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trump is doing his part for now but there is only so much he can do with a pen. The idiots we sent to congress need to step up or be shown the door.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Video is even better now!


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I just did the rough math. If the Donald accomplishes his plan for the first 100 days it will save my family approximately $1700 a month!


----------

